

Shortcuts to Achieve Employee Retention - poohbear
http://workawesome.com/productivity/employee-retention/

======
redbad
This article is full of grammatical and spelling errors, and reads as
blogspam.

~~~
briancurtin
That's what the whole site is.

------
Yhippa
If, by the time you are sitting down to have your leisurely cup of tea and
your manager chat, you just then realize you lost a bunch of good people
recently it's probably too late. Obviously people are talking and planning
their own exits.

When you hire someone and make promises to them to make them happy you usually
can deliver on that promise and make them happy. If people are heading for the
door, you're doing it wrong. Start being honest with yourself.

I cringe at the idea that someone read the OP and thought "we've lost 50
people in 6 months, let's start being funny and hand out $25 gift cards to
Best Buy". Yeah, that'll work.

------
rachelbythebay
At least at the big G, the haircuts aren't free. I wonder why people keep
thinking that. It's an independent business which drives up and parks there.
The same thing goes for the oil change/car detailing folks, dry cleaning, and
all sorts of other things.

I guess the marketing works.

------
krapp
Let me steal packets of coffee from the breakroom and I will follow you to the
gates of Hell and back.

------
pebb
Pay above market

~~~
herge
Can a lot of money make people keep a bad job? How badly can you treat your
employees if you pay them bucket-loads?

~~~
Yhippa
It can; I've seen it happen. Basically when you're in a bad job but you're
being paid well the quitting motions tend to get overridden by golden
handcuffs.

